# ADW Launcher now free



## MedicJML (May 10, 2011)

This is pretty cool! Not perfection, but if you are like me and not excited about routing your Kindle, this is a option... No more carousel!!!

"You can download ADW Launcher for free at various app markets. Just make sure to get the newer version, 1.3.3.8. I downloaded a copy from over at 1Mobile, but I don’t like recommending that site because they make downloading too confusing. If you download from there make sure to select to “install from PC” to get the apk file."


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you mean the EX version is now free, or are you just talking about the "lite" version that's been free?

And I don't know who you quoted who thinks downloading from 1mobile is confusing; it's easy peasy if you have the market app on your Fire.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought it was just the Lite version that was free?


----------



## MedicJML (May 10, 2011)

I believe it is the paid version that is now free, not positive though. I have my own wallpaper and my apps are on a desktop, that is what I want! It has a few glitches, books don't show but I can deal with it. Do a web search and read about it, mileage can vary...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to be the only one available on 1Mobile now?

Maybe the paid one is only on Google Play?










And I've seldom had problems downloading form 1mobile whether doing directly from my Fire or using my iPad to save to my Dropbox.

Betsy
Sent from Killashandra, my Fire HD8.9 4G


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

MedicJML said:


> I believe it is the paid version that is now free, not positive though. I have my own wallpaper and my apps are on a desktop, that is what I want! It has a few glitches, books don't show but I can deal with it. Do a web search and read about it, mileage can vary...


How did you change your wallpaper? That is the one thing I can't figure out. I'm rooted and have the ADW EX launcher


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph posted a link on how to do it in another thread, I'll find it. You had to install another app.

Back in a sec.

EDIT: Here it is:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,142778.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I always liked ADW on my phones.  Also was partial to LauncherPro.


----------

